# Your preference in CO resort?



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

We're planning on a road trip out to Colorado for spring break this year (we were gonna go to Whistler but it's farther away - and we wanted to stop at Casa Bonita in Denver) and I'm just wondering what your preference on resort is out there. I've been to Breck, Winter Park and Veil but I was kind of hoping to go someplace new. Preferably places with good parks and a lot of back country.

Oh, and if you have someplace to suggest we'll probably need help on good accommodations too. We like cheapness, but also proximity. Good nightlife would be cool too. We're all under 21 but it's likely we'll have fakes by then, and if not maybe just someplace that's a good party town.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

#1 Wolf Creek, most of their terrain is a lot like backcountry
#2 Loveland, not busy, pretty nice park (Im not much of a park guy but it looks good to me)
#3 Steamboat because its a pretty large mountain with a lot of fun things to do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

*a-basin*

a-basin is as close as you will get to the alps-

go steep and high up!

my favorite by far.

no bullshite image stuff either- just riding!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Be prepared to be disappointed by Casa Bonita. I love going there, it's a great place, but the food sucks ASS. Don't go there for the food. Even tho the food sucks I love going there, and I'm always nagging my friends to come along, but nobody likes the food so nobody wants to come, lol.

no recommendations on resorts from me. this is my first season in a few years, and I was never one for the nightlife anyway.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah A-Basin is cool, I burned myself out there going too many times 2 seasons ago. Casa Bonita was really cool when I was a young kid, but now, I'd be worried about a crackhead breaking into my car in the parking lot after he got done robbing the ace check cashing express lol. Why Casa Bonita ?????


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

probably because it was on south park.

but yeah, it's kinda in el barrio.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Crested Butte, when it's on it's on. It's like A-Basin on steriods. The town is cool, and there are cheap options for lodging if you stay in Gunnison. About a 30 minute drive from there. Plus I believe you can get a lodging and lift ticket deal in Gunny for around $60 a night. Can't really beat that. Just talk to the local hotels, almost all of them offer this.

Casa Bonita, while cheesy and funny, the food really does suck bad. It's worse than Taco Bell. The neighborhood is fine, the food is not.


----------



## sevenvii (Oct 12, 2007)

Damn, while its already been said....yeah Casa Bonita, was a freaking dream when i was a kid, and I even thought the food sucked then. But we always begged our parents to go ther for the cave, video games, and cliff divers. I havent been in a few years, but I think the chips and salsa were about the best thing on the menu, followed by taco burgers(which I really didnt like) after thats its pretty bad


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Jwilliam said:


> probably because it was on south park.
> 
> but yeah, it's kinda in el barrio.


I actually know there are plenty of Crackheads around there lol, I'm friends with one haha. That area is infested with nasty drugs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Jwilliam said:


> Be prepared to be disappointed by Casa Bonita. I love going there, it's a great place, but the food sucks ASS. Don't go there for the food. Even tho the food sucks I love going there, and I'm always nagging my friends to come along, but nobody likes the food so nobody wants to come, lol.
> 
> no recommendations on resorts from me. this is my first season in a few years, and I was never one for the nightlife anyway.


How can you rip on Casa Bonita??? We go for the Sopapillas. And it's just kind of tradition everytime we drive out to Colorado we go there on the way out and back. Maybe also because it's the only place that we know how to get to from the highway without needing a map...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Go to the RIO Downtown Denver for Mexican, or one of the other many restaurants down there. 

Breck Brewery is easy to locate and has quick highway access. 

Just my $0.02...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

personally my favorite colorado resort is copper. copper mountain has one of the sickest parks i've seen anywhere and they keep it in great shape. winter park is a pretty sick place to be around the holidays they always have some good events, like the jingle rails rail jam on new years eve. there are so many good resorts in CO. i wouldnt worry about being dissappointed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Steamboat was great, fun, good mountain and when i went we had great snow. Crested Butte was also great. Check both of them out


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Wolf Creek! Best Snow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

1 - Snowmass - It is the best! I have been everywhere from Park City to Whistler and we always just go back to Snowmass

2 - Crested Butte - Great mountain!

3 - A-Basin is insane! I was there with my dad and he was trying to take a picture and it was a white out and the wind was blowing me sideways!!! HaHa


----------

